
How I wrote this blog post - schmatz
http://blog.michaelschmatz.com/2016/03/31/how-i-wrote-this-blog-post/
======
iandanforth
What value do you derive from this setup? There are hundreds of blog
publishing solutions that automate all but the writing part of that workflow.

~~~
schmatz
The main reason that I like this setup over other solutions is that it's very
similar to the way I write code; having one workflow makes things a bit
easier!

Is there a particular workflow that you use?

